# Cleared to ride!



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations! 

I'm sure you are extremely excited to hop back in the saddle and go galloping across the valley but I would highly recommend taking it slow, at least for a few weeks. It will give you a chance to get your muscle memory back as well as getting your horses back in sync.

Have fun!


----------

